# Pay Share sites are they worth paying?



## cYbEr_PaNdA (Aug 26, 2008)

Well i came across websites like this http://www.shareconsole.com/ and this http://www.fileclub.net/

And im guessing many more that you have to pay some sort of currency to be allow to download stuff in there lol im guessing to become a member in a way>> and not free sites like mininova.

My question is are these sites worth paying money to search and download something that you could at another free site >> in away do the downloads you find specially in that pay site better, 100% virus free, great quality, or does it just find downloads from other sites one doesnt know and they make it look as if theyre the ones that only know?

Geeze its cuz im just so confuse about these sites *scratches head*


----------



## hiphopopotimus (Aug 26, 2008)

cYbEr_PaNdA said:


> And im guessing many more that you have to pay some sort of currency to be allow to download stuff



... so you want to pay to do something illegal as opposed to paying the correct vendor and doing it legally?

Also those sites have scam city written all over them.


----------



## X (Aug 26, 2008)

dont even consider limewire, it gives you trojan viruses.

anyway, what were you trying to download?


----------



## cYbEr_PaNdA (Aug 27, 2008)

hiphopopotimus said:


> ... so you want to pay to do something illegal as opposed to paying the correct vendor and doing it legally?
> 
> Also those sites have scam city written all over them.



UH no i dont want to pay them jack i was just curious lol besides shareware is something so stupid it should be illegal at all alot of people get away with it and this shit doesnt even make it anywhere near that congress would support it >> or even bother trying to do something about, as they dont to all of the other shit

Besides i already pay a lot for many of the things that shouldnt, i pay alot in taxes, they cut alot from my pay check and with the price of everything going up WHY should i pay XD i end up only with 15$ for myself and i use it all in food >>


----------



## cYbEr_PaNdA (Aug 27, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> dont even consider limewire, it gives you trojan viruses.
> 
> anyway, what were you trying to download?



Windows XP Pro Sp2 i mean SP1 is so rare to find and with no SP at all and its gotta be the 32-bit edition which makes it EVEN harder to find as a torrent or anywhere at all >> so yeah its so hard to find it cuz i lost my stupid CD that had it and my laptop needs repairs >> if anyone has a Windows XP Pro 32-bit i appreciated alot if i can get a copy of it ^^


----------



## Runefox (Aug 27, 2008)

Uh... XP Pro 32-bit is one of the easiest things to find on the internet. That said, as long as you have a _valid_ key, that's more or less legal, anyway (well, gray area).


----------



## Tomtenizze (Aug 27, 2008)

Stay far away from those websites.
If you're willing to pay for fast downloads you might want to try usenet.
But the best options is joining a BitTorrent sites where the users are required to upload what they download, they are free and fast.


----------

